# what did you try before ecigs?



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

Just something I find curious..

What things have you guys tried before finding ecigs.
patches, pills, homoeopathy, hypnotism, cold turkey. stuff like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

Champix, going cold turkey and fruit haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

being broke. that worked amazingly well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

all of them and lastly champix - whatever you do, if you are on champix, don't drink...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

ecigs are in my opinion the best way ever to get off normal stinkies, you can even cut out all the nicotine eventually if you want and still have something that gives your throat a smack if needed. 

will ecigs help you stop puffing on something? heck no! but it will turn H2H, habit 2 hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

i tried the cold turkey, lasted two days i think then i caved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

I once quit with zyban. That lasted 2 years. Tnen smoked for another 5, then quit cold turkey. 1 year.
Every time I start again it is due to drinking. Sit on a farm in the bushveld, the brandy flows, sound of laughter fills the night air, then suddenly you catch a wiff of something you miss. Something you have suppressed from your daily thought, and voila, 1 cig later, and it starts again.

So now, I have given up on quitting. I dropped the analogs, and replaced with these. No reason to quit the electronics... will do this until the government one day decides to ban them, or cash in on sin tax by uber regulating them. Untill then... Keep Calm, Vape On!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Heh yeah, Melinda and I joke that if the government decides to ban ecigs, at least we will have stock for ourselves for life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/10/13)

> So now, I have given up on quitting. I dropped the analogs, and replaced with these. No reason to quit the electronics... will do this until the government one day decides to ban them, or cash in on sin tax by uber regulating them. Untill then... Keep Calm, Vape On!



that's exactly what i told the 2 ladies who were part of our neighbourhood watch patrol last night. this was after i had been vaping in the car for half an hour and no one had smelled anything! hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/10/13)

Anyone still crave an analogue while using e cigs? My wifie and I do not. This thing tastes exactly like an analogue so why go back to cr@p. 
My e ciggie has often stopped working and just leave it till the morning. I feel I can even quit this but it has become a "hobby" and I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

Derick said:


> Heh yeah, Melinda and I joke that if the government decides to ban ecigs, at least we will have stock for ourselves for life


Guess that is why I collect the hardware like a madman. Even the Nic you can diy if they ban that. I've already read up on the process of extracting nic from tobacco. Rather involved, but can be done DIY with some equipment and a lot of caution.



Johnny2Puffs said:


> Anyone still crave an analogue while using e cigs? My wifie and I do not. This thing tastes exactly like an analogue so why go back to cr@p.
> My e ciggie has often stopped working and just leave it till the morning. I feel I can even quit this but it has become a "hobby" and I like it.


I've quit completely, but my wive can't. I've invested a considerable amount on various startup kits for her. No Luck. Currently she has 2 iTaste VVs with a bunch of protank minis. She only vapes 2 flavours. Cherry mixed with vanilla, and my home made Maroela flavour. Then she would put it down and light a cancer stick.
Innitially I thought it will turn out okey, since I took about 2 weeks switching between the 2. Eventually It was a matter of vaping is easier, and I did not feel like getting up to buy smokes. That was the moment I was done. She's on 3 months now. Problem is her company buys all the cigarettes. So smoking is free, except for weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

All of the above, except Champix - was too afraid of the side effects.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/13)

Matthee said:


> All of the above, except Champix - was too afraid of the side effects.



And thats a good thing! The side effects were horrible! And when you're doing it as a couple it makes it 10 x worse - we were at each others throats constantly - not a good idea!


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

Glad you both survived.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

